# Captain America review...



## billc (Jul 22, 2011)

Went to see Captain America and have to say it was a good movie.  It was better than Thor, in my opinion, and the hero was more likeable, the romance was better acted and the whole movie was well put together.  The parts that had the potential for problems, the USO scenes, actually worked and some of the critics problems with the movie seemed unjustified.  It was funny, I noticed all the little kids at the show were going to see Harry Potter and the Transformer's.  Captain America may not have the drawing power with the young kids because they didn't grow up with the comics.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 22, 2011)

Great movie, Joe Johnson always delivers. I also loved the Indiana Jones reference.


----------



## MPC1257 (Jul 25, 2011)

My wife and I saw Captain America Saturday night and we both thought it was excellent.  Loved Tommy Lee Jones.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 6, 2011)

Great movie.  May rent Thor and Green Lantern, but will definitely buy Captain America.
Since I _must_ have something to gripe about, I didn't think that American military units were racially integrated in WWII.  Of course I'm nit-picking.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 6, 2011)

There was also no other organization behind the Nazis named Hydra who used the Cosmic Cube for a power source.  It's not WW2, it's Marvel's WW2.


----------



## billc (Aug 6, 2011)

They weren't.  That happened after the war.  Though there were Americans of Japanese descent fighting the nazis but they weren't integrated units.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 7, 2011)

Actually I don't think any of the normal units were integrated in the movie, the "integrated' group was made up of freed allied POWs who didn't all know each other at the time of them being freed by Cap.  I thought it was still a bit odd and jarring, but the justification sort of worked.


----------



## Steve (Aug 7, 2011)

I enjoyed this movie.  I actually tried to post a review yesterday and it got eaten by my computer as i was trying to save it to the forums...  ah well. In a nutshell, here are my thoughts.

What I liked:  

Captain America wasn't conflicted or angsty.  He's not supposed to be.
The love story was believable.  The chemistry between the two was good, making the ending somewhat poignant.
Tommy Lee Jones plays the same character in every movie, but in this one, it works.
Hugo Weaving as Red Skull. He was creepy, psychotic and believably deadly.
The movie didn't take itself too seriously.  Sometimes, a hero movie is just for fun.
What I didn't like:

The battle montages were silly.
The CG was marginal.
The plot was a little thin.
There were great secondary characters that didn't get any time to develop.  I would like to have seen more from his gang.
Overall, this is a solid superhero movie, IMO.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree his buds were underused, especially since they are a well known group in comics.  The Howling Commandos was Marvel's answer to DC's Sargeant Rock war comics.  http://marvel.wikia.com/Howling_Commandos_(WWII)_(Earth-616)


----------



## HammockRider (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought it was right up there in the top ranks of super hero movies. I liked it more than Thor but not as much as Iron Man. 

And I think Howrd Stark needs his own movie too.


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 18, 2011)

I finally got to see it this past weekend and really enjoyed it.  I love how they're tying everything in for the upcoming Avengers movie.


----------

